

Ping Brigade - measure how quickly your website loads from around the world - erikano
http://www.pingbrigade.com/

======
chadp
If you are asking people to review then ask. If not, then don't state your
service as around the world if it can only do 2 countries. Disappointing after
getting excited by the title and spending 5 mins to learn about pinging from
USA and France.

~~~
erikano
> _If you are asking people to review then ask._

That was not why I posted it.

> _If not, then don't state your service as around the world if it can only do
> 2 countries._

I have no affiliation with this service, I just found it useful and thought
others might as well.

~~~
chadp
I assumed the OP was the owner of the site!!

~~~
jhrobert
Well... assuming "vanity" is often a safe bet! But not this time.

------
rrival
Interesting - hope it grows.

I ran netstat.net back in the day - took it over when MCI threatened to sue
its initial creator, then updated it and expanded it.

We tracked latency to common ISP nameservers from ~15 locations in the US and
Australia. It seemed a little more important when we had to deal with non-
broadband latency (dialup was awesome).

Interweather was another 'competitor.' As was the internet traffic report.

And this makes me feel old:
[http://www.merit.edu/mail.archives/nanog/1998-06/msg00401.ht...](http://www.merit.edu/mail.archives/nanog/1998-06/msg00401.html)

------
medianama
There is more to "around the world" than Five locations in US and One in
France

~~~
erikano
Yeah I agree that they do have a little few servers, but I'm hoping they'll
add more over time.

------
Jabbles
Very nice, and potentially very useful, but you need more servers. 5 in US and
1 in France doesn't give very much information.

~~~
erikano
> _[...] you need more servers._

I have no affiliation with this service, but I agree with your point and I too
hope that they will get more servers.

------
wpeterson
I was excited this might measure user experienced page load times (with all
referenced resources) but it's just another Pingdom Clone.

This is a useful tool, but there are already many competitors who do this
better (like Pingdom, or Yottaa).

~~~
jhrobert
I had no clue that Pingdom could do that, I use it to monitor availibility,
not to compare speed.

I feel like PingParade is more a troubleshooting tool than a monitoring tool
(this point), ie you use it one shot when you feel like something might be
wrong, whereas you need Pingdom to keep trying, in order to detect failure
ASAP.

------
jhrobert
This is nice. You may want to share the code in order to set up some more
locations. Assuming you implement some rate limit, I am sure that there would
be some nice people happy to share some CPU with you.

~~~
erikano
> _You may want to share the code in order to set up some more locations._

Again, I have no affiliation with this service. I do realize now that the
title of the post might make it easy to assume I had though. Sorry about that.

------
JoachimSchipper
I don't really like the birds ("what does this have to do with twitter?"), but
the site does look nice.

Why should I go with this over, say, pingdom?

